# Rambo!



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Well here he is! I give you Red Rambo! (or just Rambo) my new betta that i got today. (on my 8th aquarium counting the quarantine housing the pleco and corys)

He is the luckiest betta at petsmart and he was also the healthiest and most rambunctious and feisty of them all! Very Happy
Tank specs are. 10 gallon tank with 78 farenheit water maybe i might add a small pleco to help control algae. might add a female to get some baby bettas after i research and learn after keeping him for a couple of months.
Here is Rambos tank!









Here he is before his freedom from his horrible jar that he lived in for a month. :x








when i get a better picture of him i promise i will post!
_________________


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

hey he looks sad in the second picture. i hope he really enjoys what looks like a great tank i feel sorry for him being in a jar fora month


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

You definately shouldn't add a female to the tank. If you do, they will constantly be chasing eachother around and wearing eachother out trying to kill the other one. Betta breeding takes alot of research and time and it only involves maybe 2 days of interaction between the male and female. But you could add alot of other kinds of fish! My male and female betta all did really well with cories and schooling tetra. They never seemed to have a problem. So yeah, add some more fish if you'd like, he might be kinda nippy and mean at first, but in maybe 1-2 days time, everything will be fine. Haha, good luck!


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

do you think he will bother some ghost shrimp?


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Probably eat them eventually. My betta seemed great with my ghost shrimp...but maybe 1-2 weeks later...the ghost became a real one. Haha I never found what happened to him but my betta loved stalking that guy. So I could only guess


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

You should get a couple of Otos for the tank I have 2 in my 5g with my betta and he loves them. Do not add a female to that tank. Bettas will and do kill each other. Breeding them takes a lot of time and knowlage. Its not some thing to do. After you breed them there is even more to learn and do.

Great looking betta!


----------

